# Ship Queries - Patricia III and Swinderby



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Chaps

During a visit to the Humber last year I came across the Patricia III, berthed in Grimsby and the Swinderby entering Hull. As you can see from the attached photos the Swinderby is a small tanker. As usual I am looking for year of build, grt and any former names. With regard to the Patricia III she appears to be a stern trawler and had the fishing no SCN72 on her side. I have tried unsuccessfully to get her on the EU Fishing Vessel site so if anyone can assist me with grt, year of build and any former names I will be much obliged. 

Will look forward to hearing from you.

JIM


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

The trawler is registered in Szczecin in Poland, but beyond that I cannot help.

BTW, the ID on the bow is SZN72.


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

According to shipspotting the Swinderby was built by Hepworths in 1974 as David W. She is owned by Cargills of Hull


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Built in 1974 at New Holland Shipyard,
340grt,
Built as 'Swinderby',converted to Veg Oil Tanker in 2000 as 'Selby Paradigm' then reverted back to 'Swinderby' in 2005.


----------



## ron fletcher (Mar 13, 2008)

I did my basic training at RAF Swinderby.Could there be a connection with the name.


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Chaps
Many thanks for the info on Swinderby. Looks like the Patricia III is going to prove a bit difficult.
Realising that Patricia III was Polish registered I tried the European Fisheries site hoping to pick her up since Poland is now part of the EU. Unfortunately, she doesn't show up. Just for info the full website address of the EU Fisheries site is as follows:
www.europa.eu.int/comm/fisheries/fleet/index.cfm

All the best for now.
JIM


----------



## mattmar (Oct 8, 2006)

For Patricia III try:

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/224164

Regards,

Richard.
www.shippingdatabase.com


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Patricia 111*

1280 7218292 PATRICIA III SPS2463 Trawler 826DWT 1972 11 Poland


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Chaps

Very many thanks to all of you and particularly Joller6 for the info on Patricia III. The attached photo is a real cracker, much better than my own which was taken in the morning before the sun had gotten round. 

All the best.

JIM


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ref Year Name Tons Change of Name Year
7218292 1972 OGRI 723 1972
7218292 1972 AKUREY 857 1993 
7218292 1972 BRAVO 857 2001 
7218292 1972 PATRICIA III 857 2004


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Many thanks to Joller6 for the former names of Patricia III.

All the best for now.

Jim


----------



## fyreywre (Aug 12, 2018)

*I don't think that is the Swinderby I'm looking for.*

I was around 12 years old and we hit a sand bank on the humber, A trawler tossed us a line and dragged us back to port.

That was the Swinderby, massive thing, hauling stone.

Portacabins in its belly.

I remember this vividly as I melted my shoes on the heat pipes.

I'm 38 now for refererance.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

12548 said:


> Built in 1974 at New Holland Shipyard,
> 340grt,
> Built as 'Swinderby',converted to Veg Oil Tanker in 2000 as 'Selby Paradigm' then reverted back to 'Swinderby' in 2005.


Swinderby is, or was, a regular runner into King George Dock from the River Hull, carrying mainly rapeseed oil to the Anglia Oils plant. 

Howard


----------

